# SSD wird langsamer?



## fr3ak@hw12 (17. November 2010)

Hi Leute,

bin seit einer Woche stolzer Besitzer einer Corsair Force 120 SSD
Und vorweg: ich bin begeistert, Windows und sämtliche Prgramme starten verzögerungsfrei und es sind natürlich auch keine Betriebsgeräusche zu hören: einfach nur GEIL !

Dennoch habe ich folgendes Problem: Gleich nachdem ich Windows auf der SSD installiert hatte, habe ich natürlich mal den Benchmark von HD Tune drüberlaufen lassen
Dieser bescheinigte der SSD eine Min. TFR von 166 und eine Max. TFR von ca. 220 MB/s
soweit so gut, doch heute waren es minimal 119 MB/s?

Sollte ich mir jetzt Sorgen um die Performance machem? TRIM ist aktiv und ich habe auch das Tutorial hier im Forum über den Umgang mit SSD's gelesen.


----------



## roheed (17. November 2010)

und wie immer gilt, 
erst lesen dann fragen...^^

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...s-und-alle-wichtigen-infos-zum-thema-ssd.html

steht alles drin


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. November 2010)

Erstens ist HD Tune nicht gerade gut geeignet ne Corsair Force zu testen, liegt am Sandforce Controller und speziell an der Kompromierung die der Controller benutzt. Auserdem brechen bei HD Tune die Werte immer sehr stark ein wenn ein anderes Programm oder Windows selbst auf die SSD zu greift. Wenn du den maximalen Werte deiner SSD wissen willst dann benutze den ATTO Benchmark.
ATTO Disk Benchmark - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## fr3ak@hw12 (17. November 2010)

ok danke 
@roheed: sorry, hatte ich übersehen


----------



## Vaykir (17. November 2010)

fr3ak@hw12 schrieb:


> @roheed: sorry, hatte ich übersehen



bitte liebe mods, pinnt den thread endlich an...


----------



## roheed (17. November 2010)

ist schon in die wege geleitet ^^
aber ich warte noch auf die antwort ...wenns nix wird mußt du und hulk nochmal
nachhacken


----------



## fr3ak@hw12 (17. November 2010)

Öhhmmm *peinlich*, die niedrigen Werte lagen daran, dass AHCI im Bios nicht aktiviert war!
Ich hatte zwar vor der Neuinstallation von Windows AHCI im BIOS aktiviert, aber nach der Installation ein BIOS Update eingespielt.
Da habe ich dann vergessen, wieder AHCI zu aktivieren 
Na ja was solls, jetzt rennt das Teil wieder


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. November 2010)

@roheed mach mal ne Strichliste, hehehhehe!


----------



## roheed (17. November 2010)

jo das mag sein aber hdtune hat recht wenig mit ahci zu tun...
oder willst du damit sagen das du auf einmal ne gerade linie hast?^^

upload pls


----------



## fr3ak@hw12 (17. November 2010)

nee, ne gerade Linie im Diagramm kann man das nicht nennen^^

Aber die Verbesserung im AS SSD BM ist doch recht ordentlich


----------



## Vaykir (17. November 2010)

oh ja, herzlichen glückwunsch. den satz hat meine crucial damals nciht gemacht, aber bei dir kannst echt sagen: geile aktion^^


----------



## fr3ak@hw12 (17. November 2010)

@Vaykir: jop, das kann man wohl sagen
mal schaun, wie lange sich die gute auf dem niveau bewegt^^


----------



## roheed (17. November 2010)

und jetzt tust noch die Firmware auf 2.0 updaten und dann sind wir alle
glücklich 

anleitung und DL in meinem thread unter Newsletter


----------



## 3023597 (18. November 2010)

Also irgendwie bringen HDTune und As-SSD Benchmark recht unterschiedliche Werte. Mal misst er (as-ssd) beim seq. Schreiben 180MB/s, nur um dann im nächsten durchlauf 250MB/s anzuzeigen. So ähnlich verhält es sich manchmal auch mit den restlichen Werten. Bei HD-Tune bricht der Graph auch manchmal um 40-50MB/s ein (so von 50%-60%), nur um dann im nächsten durchlauf konstante Werte zu liefern. 
Welcher benchmark bei mir und meinem Kumpel i.d.R. sehr konstante Werte bringt beim Lesen ist der Everest-Disk Benchmark. Hier hat man maximal ne differenz von 10MB/s untereinander und das bei mittlerweile guten 50 durchläufen in den letzten 2 Monaten.

Zur Not, wenn sie langsamer werden sollte, einfach mal bei Übertakten den NB-Takt mit hochziehen. Der Unterschied zwischen 2Ghz und 2,3Ghz ist schon nicht von der Hand zu weisen (würde ihn ja gerne auf 2,5Ghz kriegen aber irgendwie macht mein Rechner bei >230Mhz RT dicht....wird wohl am RAM oder anne Volts liegen, zum rumexperimentieren fehlt mir etwas Fachwissen bzgl. Timings und Spannungen) . Zumindest beim AMD System. Bei Intel bringts mit sicherheit auch was.


gruss Robert


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. November 2010)

Wäre auch noch toll gewesen wenn du geschrieben hättest um was für ein SSD es sich bei dir handelt. Dann könnte ich ein wenig mit deinem Text was anfangen.


----------



## 3023597 (19. November 2010)

Mir gehts Primär darum, dass die Ergebnisse von AS-SSD und HDTune halt stark schwanken können, was halt nicht nur bei mir der Fall ist.
Aber der vollständigkeit halber:bei mir ist es eine Intel Postville 160GB G2 und mein kumpel hat die als 80GB Version. 

gruss Robert


----------

